# Größe einer Datei auslesen die im Netz liegt



## lokly (2. Okt 2009)

Tachchen, 

wie kann man die Größe einer Datei ermitteln, die im Internet liegt? 
Also man hat den kompletten Pfad zu der Datei http://www.seitexy.de/downloads/datei.zip - wie kann ich die Größe von datei.zip auslesen/ausgeben lassen? 

Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## toni3 (2. Okt 2009)

Du könntest über die HTTP Methode HEAD dir die Header ohne Body zurückgeben lassen. Dort kann dann ein Header Content-Length vorhanden sein, muss aber nicht! Beispielsweise könnte der Response body auch chunked zurückgegeben werden -> Transfer-Encoding: chunked.


----------



## lokly (2. Okt 2009)

Super Dank dir!


----------



## Kaffeebohn (13. Okt 2009)

Da das Thema noch offen ist nutze ich die Gelegenheit, ein kurzes Beispiel zu posten:



```
HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
long filesize = con.getContentLength();
```


----------



## tuxedo (13. Okt 2009)

Geht aber nicht immer zuverlässig. Hängt vom Server ab AFAIK.


----------

